# My mother in law is done with Uber



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

She called me in tears. She had a doctor's appointment she needed to get to, but nobody was able to drive her. She's 72, disabled, uses a walker to get around short distances. She called an Uber, but didn't realize the 5 minute wait limit. She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. I told her that was pretty standard. 

The second driver canceled the trip 5 minutes away. I told her that really could have been anything.

The third guy rolls up. She said he got out of his car and she asked if the walker would fit in his trunk. He said it would. She asked him if he would.mind lifting it for her. He said 
"Ok, but that's extra service."
"Oh? How much extra?"
"20. 10 to load, 10 to unload."
And SHE ended up canceling the ride and rescheduled her appointment. 
I'm having my father in law take her to a GLH to deal with this tomorrow. If this was you, or you do something like this to others, shame on you. ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Anonymhysa said:


> "Ok, but that's extra service."
> "Oh? How much extra?"
> "20. 10 to load, 10 to unload."


Lolololol I guess I'm going to have to start saying that to all the airport folks. $20 a load sounds pretty good.

All jokes aside, sorry that happened to your mother in law. I guess helping the elderly and the disabled has been lost on some of us. But then again you have to realize that shitty companies and shitty pay breed shitty workers.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

That driver is the lowest form of human. He deserves a demotion to Uber troll department where he'll find himself at home.
Nevertheless, he probably never had a mother. Very sad for the lady.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Taxis charge $8.25 to load your luggage in my city. There is no discount for the elderly or disabled.

Your city probably has a free or discounted car service for handicapped people.....ours does.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Elderly are the only people I will assist with luggage and walkers and such. 

I will watch a young guy put his suitcase in my car to make sure he doesn't scratch the trunk. I will also watch anyone put their groceries in the trunk.

If you can't load your groceries use Amazon prime. I get paid more to deliver your shit that way.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

I asked about the shuttle, she said it only has 2 pickup times in her neighborhood and neither would work. As for taxis, she had a bad experience in one in the 70s and like a true Irish woman she's intent on carrying that grudge to her grave. I think she'll have better luck with an XL.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

The last driver was a scum bag. Go visit her, ask to see her phone, pull up the trip and report the driver and teach her how to do it for future scum bag drivers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ANT 7 said:


> Taxis charge $8.25 to load your luggage in my city. There is no discount for the elderly or disabled.
> 
> Your city probably has a free or discounted car service for handicapped people.....ours does.


I wouldn't consider a walker "luggage."


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Tell her that Lyft is completely different and she should try that. But set it up so you can order the rides for her, and then you can vet the drivers with a phone call before they get there. Cancel the ones that don't answer and give a heads up to the ones that do. Cancel and repeat til you get a good attitude. You would certainly get it from me.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Z129 said:


> The last driver was a scum bag. Go visit her, ask to see her phone, pull up the trip and report the driver and teach her how to do it for future scum bag drivers.


The whole story sounds suspicious I think you've been trolled.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Totally trolling... what's next? an uber driver tied elderly to a car and started driving to teach them to walk faster? While at the same time got bunch of orphans to push the car in order to save on fuel?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Anonymhysa said:


> She called me in tears. She had a doctor's appointment she needed to get to, but nobody was able to drive her. She's 72, disabled, uses a walker to get around short distances. She called an Uber, but didn't realize the 5 minute wait limit. She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. I told her that was pretty standard.
> 
> The second driver canceled the trip 5 minutes away. I told her that really could have been anything.
> 
> ...


Some people are just , but karma has a way of coming back 10 fold.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Anonymhysa said:


> She called me in tears. She had a doctor's appointment she needed to get to, but nobody was able to drive her. She's 72, disabled, uses a walker to get around short distances. She called an Uber, but didn't realize the 5 minute wait limit. She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. I told her that was pretty standard.
> 
> The second driver canceled the trip 5 minutes away. I told her that really could have been anything.
> 
> ...


Uber is not intended for the purpose you've described. Am a driver and would've cancelled, collected fee as well.

Yes, I discriminate. Period. What your Mother in Law needs is non emergency medical transportation. Or a specific service for seniors. You can Google this and see many specific services, for what you're looking for, come up.

This is not medical transportation. Also, not insured for that service. So darn right, many, if not most, drivers will cancel. And should.

My two cents.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Uber is not intended for the purpose you've described. Am a driver and would've cancelled, collected fee as well.
> 
> Yes, I discriminate. Period. What your Mother in Law needs is non emergency medical transportation. Or a specific service for seniors. You can Google this and see many specific services, for what you're looking for, come up.
> 
> ...


You'll be deactivated very shortly, we know who you are.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> You'll be deactivated very shortly, we know who you are.


What a strange and threatening response


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I wouldn't consider a walker "luggage."


If you have to get put of your seat and open the trunk to put something inside, you are entitled to charge that fee.

It's absurd IMHO.......but it is a taxi fare sheet we're referring to.

The third driver was a jerk. I've lost count of the health aids I have loaded for my pax. But, the concept of a fee for the service exists.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> You'll be deactivated very shortly, we know who you are.


Trust me, law's on my side. Drivers are not required nor, in many cases, even allowed to perform the tasks you're describing.

But, if you know who I am, go for it. Just now declined another medical transportation request and collected fee. Wrote the entire situation up and explained to Uber.

So, we'll see.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Anonymhysa said:


> She called me in tears. She had a doctor's appointment she needed to get to, but nobody was able to drive her. She's 72, disabled, uses a walker to get around short distances. She called an Uber, but didn't realize the 5 minute wait limit. She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. I told her that was pretty standard.
> 
> The second driver canceled the trip 5 minutes away. I told her that really could have been anything.
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

Uber sooo sucks.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

People use Lyft and Uber because it is extremely cheap....but then expect Limo World Class service.

Sorry for your mother in law OP but she shouldnt order an Uber if she isnt ready to leave. Tell her good luck with going back to taxi service, I am sure they are all filled with bottled water and candies....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Taxis charge $8.25 to load your luggage in my city. There is no discount for the elderly or disabled.


The taxicab regulations in the Kap-it-tull of the New Knighted Steaks Uh-Murrica *specifically prohibit* the driver from charging passengers to load or unload things such as walkers, canes, wheelchairs or from charging for assisting people into or out of the vehicle.



Anonymhysa said:


> As for taxis, she had a bad experience in one in the 70s and like a true Irish woman she's intent on carrying that grudge to her grave


Uber offers taxis in Portland, Oregon. Tell her that Uber is picky about the cab drivers that it accepts. I do not know if this is true in Portland, but, here, in the Capital of Your Nation, they want to see you before they sign you up for Uber Taxi. Uber is fast to de-activate drivers from the Taxi platform for misconduct; at least it is here. You get Uber Taxi on the same application as all of the other Uber levels.



Zaarc said:


> set it up so you can order the rides for her, and then you can vet the drivers with a phone call before they get there. Cancel the ones that don't answer and give a heads up to the ones that do.


You might be able to do that already on Uber, as well. I used to do similar before this even was mentioned by either TNC. While I was at my job, I would send an Uber to my home to fetch GF. As soon as the driver accepted, I called him to let him know that he was fetching GF, she is a bit slow to come out of the house, please wait and she has cash to tip. If I did manage to get Uber Taxi for her, it was never a problem. It is difficult to get a cab where I live, so I could not always get Uber Taxi for her, so I had to go to X. Usually, it was allright, although some of the drivers seemed hesitant. Only one or two balked, but, I simply cancelled, ordered another one and eventually someone fetched her.



ANT 7 said:


> If you have to get put of your seat and open the trunk to put something inside, you are entitled to charge that fee. It's absurd IMHO.......but it is a taxi fare sheet we're referring to. The third driver was a jerk. I've lost count of the health aids I have loaded for my pax. But, the concept of a fee for the service exists


I am surprised that the regulators would allow the cabs to charge for this. No wonder your cabs have such a poor reputation (you mentioned that on another topic).



MiamiKid said:


> Drivers are not required nor, in many cases, even allowed to perform the tasks you're describing.


Perhaps they are not in Florida or perhaps Uber drivers are not required to do it anywhere, but, in the Capital of Your Nation, the cab and limousine drivers are required by regulation to help people with "mobility challenges" (is that the current PC/Newspeak term for it?) into and out of the vehicles and to load and unload their "mobility devices" (that I do believe is the current PC/Newspeak term) without charge. Drivers who are unable to do so because they have a "mobility challenge" or are elderly are, of course, exempt.

When I was a dispatcher, we used to get these drivers who insisted that they could not lift wheelchairs because of a "bad back". I would accept that, but, when the driver wondered why he never got any airport trips, I used to tell him that since he had a "bad back", he could not lift suitcases, either.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

Thank you all for your input and advice. And no, I'm certainly not a troll, but that is something a troll would say. 

I help her as much as I can from a distance. She lives in NJ and I'm unfamiliar with the regulations in that state.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

If it takes her more than 5 min to get out of the house, suggest she be outside before the driver arrives. 

The 3rd guy is deplorable! Most drivers would have no problem helping someone who has physical limitations put a walker or wheelchair in his/her vehicle. I’ve done that a few times. 

Look into Senior Taxis. We have several in my area.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> People use Lyft and Uber because it is extremely cheap....but then expect Limo World Class service.
> 
> Sorry for your mother in law OP but she shouldnt order an Uber if she isnt ready to leave. Tell her good luck with going back to taxi service, I am sure they are all filled with bottled water and candies....


Did you read the post?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Anonymhysa said:


> I asked about the shuttle, she said it only has 2 pickup times in her neighborhood and neither would work. As for taxis, she had a bad experience in one in the 70s and like a true Irish woman she's intent on carrying that grudge to her grave. I think she'll have better luck with an XL.


Haha, coming from Irish decent I know that all too well. My sister would have made an excellent Irish woman.

Seriously though XL might be a little tough to get in and out of depending on the type of ride. Even my minivan is a little high for my Mom. If her area has Comfort or Select those might be better. I'd hope those drivers will be a little more accommodating with the higher rates.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Trust me, law's on my side. Drivers are not required nor, in many cases, even allowed to perform the tasks you're describing.
> 
> But, if you know who I am, go for it. Just now declined another medical transportation request and collected fee. Wrote the entire situation up and explained to Uber.
> 
> So, we'll see.


Dang, I hope you never get old or disabled.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Dang, I hope you never get old or disabled.


Everyone gets old. Many will need assistance.

However, will utilize every attempt to call for the appropriate services needed. In fact already looking into it for instances such outpatient surgery, etc.

And what I'm seeing is there's a fair amount of options available for seniors, disabled and miscellaneous, non emergency medical transportation.

Uber X would be an absolute last resort. But if I did have to take Uber X, because I couldn't afford anything else, would darn sure be ready when they arrived.

But as a driver, have picked up several pax's, in wheelchairs, and they were outside and ready. And tipped. No issues.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

shame on YOU coming here knowing not what you speak of

TOES to the gaddam curb look at the phone come out when car is here good day


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

In my area we have a service called GoGoGrandparents which basically orders Uber rides for old people. They always send a text explaining any issues the passenger might have, and tell us to cancel if we don't think we can do it. IDK if this is nationwide or not.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

The last driver was truly an a hole. It only takes a minute or so to load or unload a walker. I have done it several times.

Karma will get him.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> In my area we have a service called GoGoGrandparents which basically orders Uber rides for old people. They always send a text explaining any issues the passenger might have, and tell us to cancel if we don't think we can do it. IDK if this is nationwide or not.


I forgot about them, that's a great idea. Thanks! 


rubisgsa said:


> shame on YOU coming here knowing not what you speak of
> 
> TOES to the gaddam curb look at the phone come out when car is here good day


Reading comprehension isn't your strong suit, is it?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

So you mother wanted basically EMS level service from a guy who's gonna make less than $6 for the effort?

Extra wait time because she KNOWS she's slow and would WASTE drivers time, instead of being ready, on the street like drivers ask of every person. Uber gives you a 2 minute warning AND an ETA. Your mom needs to up her time management skills when other people are involved.

Handling of her assistance device (unless she had a disabled placard its luggage to me). I don't have the PPE to handle her nasty, dirty walker she used for the toilet, washing etc).

Suck it up granny. Call a cab or schedule an EMS ride. You do support your local ambulance company, RIGHT??? In my area your annual subscription entitles you do free rides to the hospital if they are not on shift.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

the rules are pretty simple follow them or get shuffled she has to suffer because of all the other inconsiderate people out there

it is unfortunate but it is reality

5 min shuffle

they dont pay us enough and people abuse the system

toes to the curb maam and i will put your walker in my trunk weather you are going to tip or not

but you arent out in 5 min and i am 5 min or less form another PAYING RIDE this is not community service WE are INDEPENDENT contractors we make our own decisions

HA right


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> So you mother wanted basically EMS level service from a guy who's gonna make less than $6 for the effort?


No, she wanted help loading her walker into his trunk


NOXDriver said:


> Extra wait time because she KNOWS she's slow and would WASTE drivers time, instead of being ready, on the street like drivers ask of every person.


She was already waiting at the curb because of the previous two cancelations. 


NOXDriver said:


> Handling of her assistance device (unless she had a disabled placard its luggage to me). I don't have the PPE to handle her nasty, dirty walker she used for the toilet, washing etc).


She does have a placard, not that it'd matter to you.

Suck it up granny. Call a cab or schedule an EMS ride. You do support your local ambulance company, RIGHT??? In my area your annual subscription entitles you do free rides to the hospital if they are not on shift.
[/QUOTE]

She wasn't going to a hospital. She was going to her doctor.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

If all that was true i would have taken the ride and have done many similar rides

but dont come here complaing someone got shuffled we dont care we get abused

what was the intention of the post sympathy here??? ha ha ha


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

rubisgsa said:


> If all that was true i would have taken the ride and have done many similar rides
> 
> but dont come here complaing someone got shuffled we dont care we get abused
> 
> what was the intention of the post sympathy here??? ha ha ha


My intention was to vent, shame this type of driver, and to seek advice for her.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Well if this is a troll post then I've been trolled in real life. I have had numerous Ants try and scam me, assuming I was a noob driver. I can't even imagine the type of game they run on pax. One such situation: I almost bslapped an Ant I caught fondling my car when I stepped out of the restroom at the Airport lot. He said I should get rid if my 2015 Corolla LE Premium, and he had an extra Prius he could rent to me for $200. a week. I told him to get his hands off my car's ass and go try and run that game on someone else because this is MY car, and I'm not a noob. 

The games Ants play.....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I had assumed that she was in Oregon because you are there. If she is in New Jersey, Uber Taxi is not available anywhere there.



Merc7186 said:


> Tell her good luck with going back to taxi service, I am sure they are all filled with bottled water and candies....


My cab has water. It might have mints, depending on if CVS has them on sale. Usually Giant, Harris Teeter, Safeway, Rite Aid or CVS has water on sale for less than ten cents the bottle if you buy the twenty-four, thirty-four or thirty five pack.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

They pay us like crap. I mean in some areas the rides pay $2.50. I've never refused an elderly or handicap person myself but I can see why drivers would leave if someone didn't come out in five minutes. I can also see about not wanting to help a bunch of people with walkers and wheelchairs.

Yeah, it's not nice. But when you are working 14 hour days and still not paying your rent you can start to get pissed off and jaded about these things. Why should we be doing the jobs of $20 an hour paratransit workers for $3 an hour?

As for the regulations: we aren't considered employees and this is constantly given as a justification for outright crapping on us. We aren't taxi drivers either. These laws requiring us to do things like not refuse a ride requiring a 15 minute wait or a lot of extra labor is basically slavery -- it's requiring us to do a lot of extra work for NOTHING. Want to require us to do more?!! Then pay us better!!

Again I have never in my life refused someone for having a wheelchair (which would fit) and I often wait over 5 minutes for people just because most of the time I'm actually a bit of a pushover. BUT I really resent people DEMANDING that I should have to do all that extra work for the continually declining pay and respect that I am getting. AFAIC if passengers aren't lobbying to get us better pay and respect, I really don't care about their complaints. They aren't on my side. The "let me speak to your manager" type attitude only pisses me off more considering the circumstances (crappy pay, no respect).

You want good service? Then ensure that the worker providing the service is paid fairly. No excuses! You say it isn't your problem? Fine, then your troubles aren't my problem either. That's tough, yes. But it's what you deserve.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I love the premise of charging for loading and unloading


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You might be able to do that already on Uber, as well. I used to do similar before this even was mentioned by either TNC. While I was at my job, I would send an Uber to my home to fetch GF. As soon as the driver accepted, I called him to let him know that he was fetching GF, she is a bit slow to come out of the house, please wait and she has cash to tip. If I did manage to get Uber Taxi for her, it was never a problem. It is difficult to get a cab where I live, so I could not always get Uber Taxi for her, so I had to go to X. Usually, it was allright, although some of the drivers seemed hesitant. Only one or two balked, but, I simply cancelled, ordered another one and eventually someone fetched her.


Perfect. The only reason I suggested Lyft is that the woman already has a 40 year grudge against taxis so she will most likely NEVER get into another Uber. "LYFT is completely different." She doesnt need to know the truth.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I picked up a visually Handicapped Gentleman. He said drivers frequently cancel and he gets charged the fee. He holds a sign but drivers just wait quietly and cancel when the time is up. Once he heard a car drive up and he shouted is that my Uber? No answer and another cancel fee. The last driver stole his cane.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Uber is not intended for the purpose you've described. Am a driver and would've cancelled, collected fee as well.
> 
> Yes, I discriminate. Period. What your Mother in Law needs is non emergency medical transportation. Or a specific service for seniors. You can Google this and see many specific services, for what you're looking for, come up.
> 
> ...


It's funny you say that. MYFT AN FUBER both do medical transport here in Phoenix. Gotta love greedy satan filled internet companies


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Trust me, law's on my side. Drivers are not required nor, in many cases, even allowed to perform the tasks you're describing.
> 
> But, if you know who I am, go for it. Just now declined another medical transportation request and collected fee. Wrote the entire situation up and explained to Uber.
> 
> So, we'll see.


Actually we are required to put a cane, walker or foldable wheelchair in our trunk. What we are not required to do is touch the passenger in assistance in any way.



Anonymhysa said:


> She called me in tears. She had a doctor's appointment she needed to get to, but nobody was able to drive her. She's 72, disabled, uses a walker to get around short distances. She called an Uber, but didn't realize the 5 minute wait limit. She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. I told her that was pretty standard.
> 
> The second driver canceled the trip 5 minutes away. I told her that really could have been anything.
> 
> ...


It sucks to be this way but if she ordered xl or select she will most likely skip the shitty drivers.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

I can certainly believe the OP is not a troll, given the attitude I see from so many posters here. They seem to think that U/L's purpose in existing is for them to make money and hauling passengers with their silly needs like a little extra help is just an annoyance.

It is passengers who pay us, not U/L, and passengers download the apps for ride service, not for the privilege of paying you. Don't you realize that s#it like cancelling without a good-faith effort to find the person, or giving an automatic 1* for having the temerity to only need a short ride, builds ill will in your customer base? Who can stay in business providing crappy service / ripping off customers (and waiting out the clock and driving off with your fee when you can see the person struggling to find you, or trying to take advantage of rider's infirmity by charging to load their walker, etc. is stealing, plain and simple)?

I'm not talking about not taking guff from disrespectful pax. I'll give a 1* and kick out a pax for disrespect of me and my car and charge the appropriate fee for damage or cleaning (and I consider $150 for cleaning up a mess that put me out of service for a day entirely acceptable and appropriate), any day. But treating an older person unkindly just because they inconvenienced you a very little bit is beneath contempt. So is taking out your dissatisfaction with U/L's rates on your customers (don't get me wrong, I think the rates are too low too, but it's not the customer's fault).

All that said I think that 95% of us do provide good service for often ungrateful pax and low pay. But these bad apples give us all a bad name.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

> 1* for having the temerity to only need a short ride


Your other stuff is on point but no to this.So, so no! Unless there is a good reason like a granny situation, which there usually isn't, there's no excuse for getting car service that's slower than what you could walk! Seriously with the wait time and overhead and drive time almost all these short trips could have been walked faster. It's pure laziness and it's not acceptable use of rideshare. Let them pay the true unsubsidized price first at least for these short trips, we'll see how much they like it when it's $20 to go 500m.

The rideshare companies screwed up big league trying to make this some kind of all-the-time general transport. It's inherently too expensive, it doesn't work! Everything will crumble when the subsidies end. Now you must stop repeating the narrative that short trip is acceptable! This is not correct. Drivers lose money on these trips. It's not reasonable for pax to expect this service.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

TheCount said:


> It is passengers who pay us, not U/L


Totally wrong that is the biggest mistake every driver should think about it. Every driver does not get paid from the passengers Uber pays us. We are independent-contract with Uber ONLY. Passengers using Uber service not drivers and their cars service an example Uber is cheating the passengers by showing them that they can get limo service if they are using their apps which is cheating them like any other company to earn money. So passengers should have to blame Uber and not the drivers. Drivers they have their contract with Uber which is nothing in their contract which forces them things like Loading/Unloading If the driver gets any injury like back pain, etc Uber doesnt have any health insurance for the drivers. The drivers can refuse people eating/drinking because it isnt in their contract so bottom line the contract between Uber and the driver is totally different what Uber shows to the passengers


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> Your other stuff is on point but no to this.So, so no! Unless there is a good reason like a granny situation, which there usually isn't, there's no excuse for getting car service that's slower than what you could walk! Seriously with the wait time and overhead and drive time almost all these short trips could have been walked faster. It's pure laziness and it's not acceptable use of rideshare. Let them pay the true unsubsidized price first at least for these short trips, we'll see how much they like it when it's $20 to go 500m.
> 
> The rideshare companies screwed up big league trying to make this some kind of all-the-time general transport. It's inherently too expensive, it doesn't work! Everything will crumble when the subsidies end. Now you must stop repeating the narrative that short trip is acceptable! This is not correct. Drivers lose money on these trips. It's not reasonable for pax to expect this service.


????????


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

NotanEmployee said:


> Actually we are required to put a cane, walker or foldable wheelchair in our trunk. What we are not required to do is touch the passenger in assistance in any way.


As far as I know, you're NOT required to load anything. You're just not allowed to discriminate based on disability. (or other protected factors) Taxis ARE required to load/unload. It's one of the defining differences between services in my opinion.



kos um uber said:


> Totally wrong that is the biggest mistake every driver should think about it. Every driver does not get paid from the passengers Uber pays us. We are independent-contract with Uber ONLY. Passengers using Uber service not drivers and their cars service an example Uber is cheating the passengers by showing them that they can get limo service if they are using their apps which is cheating them like any other company to earn money. So passengers should have to blame Uber and not the drivers. Drivers they have their contract with Uber which is nothing in their contract which forces them things like Loading/Unloading If the driver gets any injury like back pain, etc Uber doesnt have any health insurance for the drivers. The drivers can refuse people eating/drinking because it isnt in their contract so bottom line the contract between Uber and the driver is totally different what Uber shows to the passengers


Actually, he's right. The passengers are OUR customers. Uber and Lyft are only a referral service and payment processor.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> As far as I know, you're NOT required to load anything. You're just not allowed to discriminate based on disability. (or other protected factors) Taxis ARE required to load/unload. It's one of the defining differences between services in my opinion.











Says right there. The ADA is federal law, you can ignore it but dont be pissed if you get deactivated by uber or sued by a disabled person.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Anonymhysa said:


> She called me in tears. She had a doctor's appointment she needed to get to, but nobody was able to drive her. She's 72, disabled, uses a walker to get around short distances. She called an Uber, but didn't realize the 5 minute wait limit. She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. I told her that was pretty standard.
> 
> The second driver canceled the trip 5 minutes away. I told her that really could have been anything.
> 
> ...


seeing as she is your mother-in-law maybe you should have taken her......a novel idea eh or was it too inconvenient for you.


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

Wow...this is so sad. I get many elderly pax with walkers on a daily basis. I don't have a problem helping them. I just consider it being polite and respectful. As to the 5 minute wait time, I always call pax before I cancel ride because I don't want to lose the ride. I do this for both Uber and Lyft. What's the big deal? Usually the elderly ones are the nicest tippers.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

NotanEmployee said:


> View attachment 323931
> 
> Says right there. The ADA is federal law, you can ignore it but dont be pissed if you get deactivated by uber or sued by a disabled person.


Edit: *UBER* expects drivers to help to the maximum extent possible, however it is NOT a requirement under the ADA. It's an "expectation," not unlike their "expectation" that we give out water and mints and accept 100% of the pings they sent us.

I truly applaud your efforts in assisting disabled persons, but I have my own limitations that preclude my rendering extra assistance.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Anonymhysa said:


> She called me in tears. She had a doctor's appointment she needed to get to, but nobody was able to drive her. She's 72, disabled, uses a walker to get around short distances. She called an Uber, but didn't realize the 5 minute wait limit. She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. I told her that was pretty standard.
> 
> The second driver canceled the trip 5 minutes away. I told her that really could have been anything.
> 
> ...


This is actually pretty common, unfortunately...I had a pick up at a retirement home.
It was an elderly couple that came out, and the guy had a walker...I helped him in the front and wife in the back. I helped him out of the car and on to his walker. The wife stayed behind and started crying that I helped like I did and put $5.00 in my pocket. She said 2 other Ubers drove away when they saw us. This was 2 years ago, so nothing has changed. You get what you pay for I guess?


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

ya know i never help either with the low rates, always polite but no extra service. But and elderly person? thats where you draw the line and just doit with no $ expectations other than the fare. its not like it comes up everyday. i got out of my car maybe 3x this month. all elderly Reasons.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> seeing as she is your mother-in-law maybe you should have taken her......a novel idea eh or was it too inconvenient for you.


Yes, a 3,000 mile trip is a slight inconvenience for me.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> What your Mother in Law needs is non emergency medical transportation. Or a specific service for seniors. You can Google this and see many specific services, for what you're looking for, come up.
> 
> This is not medical transportation. Also, not insured for that service.


This person is right. Old ladies have a habit of falling & breaking their damn hips; which leads to hospitalizations and/or surgeries which leads to even more complications and maybe long term care. If you aren't really trained in how to assist someone, you could **** it up & end up getting sued for everything you have to your name. You are an """""Independent Contractor"""""; Uber and Lyft won't do shit for your legal defense.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Anonymhysa said:


> Thank you all for your input and advice. And no, I'm certainly not a troll, but that is something a troll would say.
> 
> I help her as much as I can from a distance. She lives in NJ and I'm unfamiliar with the regulations in that state.


Please understand we get more than our fair share of trolls here so we tend to be a bit suspicious. Don't take it personally.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Anonymhysa said:


> She called me in tears. She had a doctor's appointment she needed to get to, but nobody was able to drive her. She's 72, disabled, uses a walker to get around short distances. She called an Uber, but didn't realize the 5 minute wait limit. She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. I told her that was pretty standard.
> 
> The second driver canceled the trip 5 minutes away. I told her that really could have been anything.
> 
> ...


Good, she should probably be using Veyo or MediTaxi.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

If Uber adjusts its system that allows you to opt in for rides like these at a premium fare, then that's a different story. Drivers who opt in would also be required to have some kind of safety certification . . . like Veyo requires.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

if it was just loading something in the trunk, shoulda been no big deal

i will not touch a pax, so no helping them into the car or to the car

liability situation


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Anonymhysa said:


> She called me in tears. She had a doctor's appointment she needed to get to, but nobody was able to drive her. She's 72, disabled, uses a walker to get around short distances. She called an Uber, but didn't realize the 5 minute wait limit. She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. I told her that was pretty standard.
> 
> The second driver canceled the trip 5 minutes away. I told her that really could have been anything.
> 
> ...


You need to report the driver who was going to charge her $20 to put a walker in his trunk, it's not an extra service, if you can afford a few bucks give it but a driver does it because they have to and it's common decency. She needs to find a walker that has a section that comes out like a seat, get familiar with the app so she knows how close the car is and be outside when the driver gets there.

Let her know there are no extra charges in Uber for walkers or wheelchairs or luggage, though if you are going to an airport with luggage it's appreciated.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

This is one of those situations that has been caused because of two things:

1. Low driver pay.

Drivers have to be incredibly tuned in on making money. There just is zero room for error with these rates.

The OP doesn’t understand that sitting and waiting is a profit killer for drivers. 5 minutes is far too long to expect us to wait. While we are waiting, we could lose a good trip with a rider who tips well.

I do plenty of elderly who are considerate, understand the time constraints we face and are joyful that I do more than I should. But I’ve also dealt with entitled elderly who think I should be an ambulance. In one such case, a trip that would have normally taken 15 minutes, took over an hour. For less than $10.

She kept telling me she wished her children would just drive her. They didn’t and made her my problem. A COMPLETE STRANGER. In this case I actually contacted the Police to do a wellness check on her. SHE WAS IN THAT BAD OF SHAPE.

Oh, and to top it off, I had to drag her and her walker through a foot of snow because her children hadn’t even shoveled her walks!

Sorry, I simply won’t be in that position again.

2. Those not understanding what we do.

We simply get people from point A to point B. That’s it!

I pick up plenty of elderly that I am more than happy to assist. But I am not a quasi EMT or nurse, and I am no longer going to allow anyone to assume I am.

I have a family to think of. The liability that another family puts me in, for less then the cost of a McDonalds meal for two? UNACCEPTABLE.

I’m sorry if this may sound terse, or make me look like an ogre, but many of these elderly need to be in assisted living facilities or nursing homes with their own transportation systems that can handle their needs.

I had to do that with a parent when it became apparent that he required those services. It cost our family big time, might be part of the reason I’m working this gig to make up for the loss, but they are cared for.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber really tests our Humanity. I would like to believe that I would extend myself and help an elderly person in need. Uber counts on its Drivers being more Decent then the Ugly Pigs that run this sweat shop.


----------



## Football Mom (Mar 23, 2019)

Anonymhysa said:


> She called me in tears. She had a doctor's appointment she needed to get to, but nobody was able to drive her. She's 72, disabled, uses a walker to get around short distances. She called an Uber, but didn't realize the 5 minute wait limit. She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. I told her that was pretty standard.
> 
> The second driver canceled the trip 5 minutes away. I told her that really could have been anything.
> 
> ...


She requested the wrong service. Next time she needs to request UberASSIST not UberX.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> You'll be deactivated very shortly, we know who you are.


?????


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Wait.......

The OP has a Father In Law that can schedule a time to take her to a GLH, but couldn’t take this elderly woman with mobility issues to a Dr appointment?

I’m not sure I’d have balls enough to say that on a public forum!

Seriously?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Wait.......
> 
> The OP has a Father In Law that can schedule a time to take her to a GLH, but couldn't take this elderly woman with mobility issues to a Dr appointment?
> 
> ...


Excellent point


----------



## Football Mom (Mar 23, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Wait.......
> 
> The OP has a Father In Law that can schedule a time to take her to a GLH, but couldn't take this elderly woman with mobility issues to a Dr appointment?
> 
> ...


Things that make you go hmmmm.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Football Mom said:


> Things that make you go hmmmm.


Yep, guessing there's a little more to the story than the Father in law's sharing.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Don’t spoil a good thread with facts!


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

So OP was full of crap out his mother being all left out in the cold and expecting less than minimum wage drivers to go the extra mile, while having relations that could have done it.

High Five to all the drivers that didn't get sucked into this pity parade.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

He was out of town for work. He asked her to reschedule so he could take her but she didn't.



NOXDriver said:


> So OP was full of crap out *HER* mother being all left out in the (overcast May sky) expecting an able bodied young man to pop her walker in his trunk without being extorted, while having no one on that day who could do it.
> 
> High Five to all the drivers that didn't get sucked into this pity parade.


FIFY.
You're just all kinds of special, aren't you?


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

You know why I do Fubar and Gryft? B/C I had seen most all other driver do both as well! 
The joke I read here, is if they only do 1- is b/c they were deactivated from the other!!! LOL

For all those that think somehow one is better than the other? Who is that? Since me, and most other drivers do both?

I've loaded walkers and WC's for my riders, and never even thought about telling them that was an additional fee.

And I have been asked by riders, which I like better. My answer is always- I prefer Uber, and yes, do take Lyft rides as well sometimes.
I'm currently at home with both apps on, waiting for my next ping/adventure!



NOXDriver said:


> So OP was full of crap out his mother being all left out in the cold and expecting less than minimum wage drivers to go the extra mile, while having relations that could have done it.
> 
> High Five to all the drivers that didn't get sucked into this pity parade.


What kind of whimp are you? How hard is it to fold a walker and load it into your trunk/SUV?
It might take what, 15 seconds? For you- maybe 45 seconds?
Wait till you need some empathy and help- what goes around, comes around!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Michael1230nj said:


> Uber really tests our Humanity. I would like to believe that I would extend myself and help an elderly person in need. Uber counts on its Drivers being more Decent then the Ugly Pigs that run this sweat shop.


So far best I've read on this thread. Basic human nature is to help others and Uber's taking advantage of emotional characteristics shared by humankind. 
Nevertheless, what this driver allegedly did is a form of extortion, which is inexcusable regardless of the discord with Uber. 
Regardless of how exploitative uber may be, a conscientious human would never inflict further burden on another person.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Anonymhysa said:


> He was out of town for work. He asked her to reschedule so he could take her but she didn't.
> 
> 
> FIFY.
> You're just all kinds of special, aren't you?


She's Disabled, and has a hard time with MOBILITY? And he's all kinds of special??????

Seriously? An uber X?



The Texan said:


> You know why I do Fubar and Gryft? B/C I had seen most all other driver do both as well!
> The joke I read here, is if they only do 1- is b/c they were deactivated from the other!!! LOL
> 
> For all those that think somehow one is better than the other? Who is that? Since me, and most other drivers do both?
> ...


Agreed, I've done those rides. Specifically one that took over an hour and got me less than $10.

Yet, there should be an option that a Driver can contact support, state that this is a special circumstance, get additional liability insurance and an additional fee as well.

We are not EMT's nor Nurses, and it is crazy that we are being asked to "play the roll" for such pathetic rates.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> She's Disabled, and has a hard time with MOBILITY? And he's all kinds of special??????
> 
> Seriously? An uber X?
> 
> ...


She didn't ask him to help her in. She's a little slow, but can do it herself. She asked him to put her walker in his trunk. He didn't refuse, he said he'd do it for $20. So yeah, anyone defending that action as OK I qualify as "special."


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Anonymhysa said:


> He was out of town for work. He asked her to reschedule so he could take her but she didn't.
> 
> 
> FIFY.
> You're just all kinds of special, aren't you?


In all seriousness, you may want to(have FIL) look into local options.

Does her locale have a PACE site?

https://www.medicaid.gov/medicaid/ltss/pace/index.html
Another good resources is the Department of Aging. They run senior centers in many towns. Generally, the folks working their know about all services available to elderly. They may know about better transport options or alternative medical arrangements.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

For every PAXHole, there are 2 Uber dick drivers around.

Karma ..... it will get that 3rd driver. Maybe not today. Maybe not next year. But someday he/she will be 72 and someone will extort them for being old instead of being a kind human to them.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> In all seriousness, you may want to(have FIL) look into local options.
> 
> Does her locale have a PACE site?
> 
> ...


Thanks! It looks like PACE is in NJ, I'll forward the info!


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> This is not medical transportation. Also, not insured for that service.


What service. Giving someone a ride somewhere. That's what we do. This just just happened to be an old lady who uses a walker thing & needed an extra minute of help putting the thing in the trunk. That's just human decency. Rarely happens, so one ride this week wastes a little extra time.

Damn there's some cretins driving Uber



peteyvavs said:


> but karma has a way of coming back 10 fold.


Kharma isn't real. No it doesn't come back ten fold. Magic doesn't watch people & commit justice on them. Many people do horrible things & thrive. Many people have bad things happen to them. Stuff just happens. Much of it completely unfair. Join reality. It's a pretty shitty place, but why should u get to live in a fantasy world when I have to deal with reality.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

I had one pool ride that I shuffle on the rider. He appeared to need assistance while walking and also had a speech impediment. He was the 2nd rider on a pool trip, I arrived at destination, texted that I arrived, times up, waited a bit more, canceled and moved on to drop off 1st rider. As I was pulling out of location, the 2nd rider that I had canceled approached me on the light, identify himself and I mentioned that I had canceled as I waited and did not received any notification. I felt bad for him, but yes, there was no way for me to know his condition. I already had picked up another rider after I finished off my pool, and was already in route.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

cumonohito said:


> I had one pool ride that I shuffle on the rider. He appeared to need assistance while walking and also had a speech impediment. He was the 2nd rider on a pool trip, I arrived at destination, texted that I arrived, times up, waited a bit more, canceled and moved on to drop off 1st rider. As I was pulling out of location, the 2nd rider that I had canceled approached me on the light, identify himself and I mentioned that I had canceled as I waited and did not received any notification. I felt bad for him, but yes, there was no way for me to know his condition. I already had picked up another rider after I finished off my pool, and was already in route.


Would, also, feel bad; however, that's kinda the way the pool option works.

The only silver lining, for the driver, with pool, if there's any at all, is that there's a two minute timer with no stops or changes.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Anonymhysa said:


> He was out of town for work. He asked her to reschedule so he could take her but she didn't.
> 
> 
> FIFY.
> You're just all kinds of special, aren't you?


Mothers 72, disabled and uses a walker. How old is Father?

Look, I was not there at this specific event, but have been at several in which I received a text ahead of time warning me of the difficulties I would have with an older rider that needed assistance. All's good.

But in the OP you wrote

"She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. "

Not calling you out, but it seems there might be some embellishment going on.

IF the driver did what you say he did, then yes, what he did was wrong. But us drivers endure a lot of situations where false accusations are put on us and we are kicked off the platform without any recourse.

I don't know what the driver said. I do know that, many times drivers are accused of things, that cause them to lose their ability to provide for their families, that simply are not true. We have all gotten 1* from riders that make no sense.

I take all of these with a grain of salt.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> Your other stuff is on point but no to this.So, so no! Unless there is a good reason like a granny situation, which there usually isn't, there's no excuse for getting car service that's slower than what you could walk! Seriously with the wait time and overhead and drive time almost all these short trips could have been walked faster. It's pure laziness and it's not acceptable use of rideshare. Let them pay the true unsubsidized price first at least for these short trips, we'll see how much they like it when it's $20 to go 500m.
> 
> The rideshare companies screwed up big league trying to make this some kind of all-the-time general transport. It's inherently too expensive, it doesn't work! Everything will crumble when the subsidies end. Now you must stop repeating the narrative that short trip is acceptable! This is not correct. Drivers lose money on these trips. It's not reasonable for pax to expect this service.


Short rides are part of the gig.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

I don't know the exact specifics of the time line. All I know is it took her more than five minutes to get out her door. I am in no way scolding the first driver for this. In case it needs to be said, I'm a Driver too. I explained to her how this was normal. That didn't lessen her frustration.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Short rides are part of the gig.


And as long as I know it's a short ride at minimum fare, before accepting the job, I am absolutely cool with this.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Short rides are part of the gig.


Absolutely. ?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Looks like the third driver ran out of compassion, I hope he doesn't get old and be treated the same way.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Short rides are part of the gig.


*NO THEY ARE NOT!!! *

Stop spreading lies.

This is just something that the companies are trying to shove down your throat by force/deception. They are not at all part of the gig and should not be.

They are not valid rides, period. The only reason they happen is because we are literally forced into it at gunpoint.

Are you daft?

Do you not understand that drivers literally lose money on these trips? I don't mean not make much, I mean the driver must take money out of his pocket and hand it to pax. Why should the driver be subsidizing pax laziness? I demand you answer this before saying anything else.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

She should have called a cab. Most cab companies have a Medicare cab and trained drivers


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Anonymhysa said:


> She called me in tears. She had a doctor's appointment she needed to get to, but nobody was able to drive her. She's 72, disabled, uses a walker to get around short distances. She called an Uber, but didn't realize the 5 minute wait limit. She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. I told her that was pretty standard.
> 
> The second driver canceled the trip 5 minutes away. I told her that really could have been anything.
> 
> ...


There are ride shares designed for disabled and medically sensitive people for transport to and from medical procedures, Uber is not one of them.

As others have pointed out, most taxi companies would charge a loading fee (and they would not be storing medical equipment in their personal vehicle)....


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I wonder what Uber says to a pax that complains their driver did not help them with their walker or wheelchair.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> ... The only reason they happen is because we are literally forced into it at gunpoint.


Do you know what "literally" means?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

https://theweek.com/articles/466957/how-wrong-definition-literally-sneaked-into-dictionary
"How the wrong definition of 'literally' sneaked into the dictionaryMuch to the chagrin of grammar-lovers everywhere, it turns out that this informal (and completely incorrect) use of "literally" has actually been added to three established dictionaries, as Reddit user andtheniansaid pointed out. Here's what each dictionary said: Merriam-Webster added a second usage of the word to mean "virtually," but added the disclaimer that "Since some people take sense 2 to be the opposite of sense 1, it has been frequently criticized as a misuse. Instead, the use is pure hyperbole intended to gain emphasis, but it often appears in contexts where no additional emphasis is necessary." Cambridge Dictionaries Online added that the informal usage of the word is "used to emphasize what you are saying," while Oxford Dictionaries also added a similar informal usage, which is "used for emphasis while not being literally true." Oxford, however, also noted that "in recent years an extended use of literally has become very common, where literally is used deliberately in non-literal contexts, for added effect, as in they bought the car and literally ran it into the ground. This use can lead to unintentional humorous effects and is not acceptable in formal contexts, although it is widespread." So there you have it: The dictionaries have begrudgingly bowed to the will of the grammar-averse public.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> *NO THEY ARE NOT!!! *
> 
> Stop spreading lies.
> 
> ...


10 short rides at $2.62 each .5 miles. 5 miles $13.

If I'm close, I'll take short rides all day long.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> 10 short rides at $2.62 each .5 miles. 5 miles $13.
> 
> If I'm close, I'll take short rides all day long.


Except that you have to drive 6 dead miles to get to the short ride starting point.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Thankfully min fare rides here on Lyft are $4.12. Typically only get those in the downtown core, where pickup is >1 mile. I'll take those all day long provided they are constant. Can do 5-7 an hour. And late nights weekends Uber typically runs Quests here from 10pm-2am. Making Uber >$5/run and from midnight until 2am + surge on top.

But yes. Outside that. Min fare not the best. Needs to be $5 to driver min. Which is still $2-3 to Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

This has to be one of the most ridiculous stories I've read on here. I'd be very pissed if some driver treated my mother like that. I have a standard policy to be extra patient with the elderly. I sure hope to be one, one day. Secondly, I will not charge anything to load or unload bags or walkers. That's apart of being a driver, period. However, will not move people. Had a student attempting to move a refrigerator and furniture, I said no and canceled that ride. Just because I have an SUV, I will not scar my interior for money.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Taxis charge $8.25 to load your luggage in my city. There is no discount for the elderly or disabled.
> 
> Your city probably has a free or discounted car service for handicapped people.....ours does.


Santa Monica does. All rides within the area are only $0.50c to the passenger. Lol u do like the load/unloading fee. Can't tell you how many times we've loaded 40+ lbs of suitcases and our jobs don't require any lifting...yet half the ****s don't tip.



Spider-Man said:


> ya know i never help either with the low rates, always polite but no extra service. But and elderly person? thats where you draw the line and just doit with no $ expectations other than the fare. its not like it comes up everyday. i got out of my car maybe 3x this month. all elderly Reasons.


I get out at least 3-8 times in a day. Usually at least 2 walkers loaded daily or groceries. Tbh I prefer the elderly since they actually need to go places the groceries always take forever and rarely are worth the time needed for that shorty. Sometimes they're okay others they're not.


----------



## i9f3479f3h (May 29, 2019)

Anonymhysa said:


> She called me in tears. She had a doctor's appointment she needed to get to, but nobody was able to drive her. She's 72, disabled, uses a walker to get around short distances. She called an Uber, but didn't realize the 5 minute wait limit. She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. I told her that was pretty standard.
> 
> The second driver canceled the trip 5 minutes away. I told her that really could have been anything.
> 
> ...


If she needed the 5 min wait time on top of the perhaps 4 to 6 mins it took for the driver to get there once the ping was sent (a total of 9+ mins to get to the front door) then Uber is not for her.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> *NO THEY ARE NOT!!! *
> 
> Stop spreading lies.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I can't help you if you refuse to face reality. Short rides are part of this gig.


----------



## Lisannez (Jun 22, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> Taxis charge $8.25 to load your luggage in my city. There is no discount for the elderly or disabled.
> 
> Your city probably has a free or discounted car service for handicapped people.....ours does.


I had a cabbie tell me that before I said no and lifted it myself. But that's why I don't take cabs nor do most people in my city. If rideshares act like cabbies they will be going the way of cabbies pretty soon. I'm almost certain that there is a rideshare service that came out for the elderly?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I'm sorry but I can't help you if you refuse to face reality. Short rides are part of this gig.


If you feel like an employee, sure. I'm an independent contractor however. I want profits. Short, minimum fee rides rarely produce profits.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

As a profligate Shuffler I've probably Shuffled someone's mom before. Sorry. It was business not personal. 

I agree 10000% with others that say get your mom's phone and report the asshat immediately. 

I have no problem with him doing it if he rolled up to Buffy and Chase with 6 pieces of luggage and did the loading/unloading fee. A 70+ year old woman with a walker? Bsd bad bad karma. No matter how much I despise Uber/Lyft I draw the line somewhere. I have done numerous walkers/collapsible wheelchairs. I've even turned down cash tip for doing so. 

Do that to my mom and not only will I get your ass deactivated but I'll spend the $5.99 to run your license plate and get your information. I will find you and we're definitely gonna have a little chat...


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

Don't want to sound mean but most cities have a paratransit for a reason. I wouldn't do this fare even at 5x surge due to the liability.

Uber barely pays, and now I as the driver will be on the hook if something were to happen to her. And if something did happen, does anyone here even have the medical training to help an elderly person without hurting them in the process? At a point I did, but again that's extra training and liability, and I'm not doing it for free considering the liability risk.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Lisannez said:


> I had a cabbie tell me that before I said no and lifted it myself. But that's why I don't take cabs nor do most people in my city. If rideshares act like cabbies they will be going the way of cabbies pretty soon. I'm almost certain that there is a rideshare service that came out for the elderly?


 Your mentality is the problem. rideshare is nicer than a cab at a fraction of the price and you expect chauffeur services. that to me is insane. if you're an able body person you should load things in yourself and open doors yourself


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Uber is not intended for the purpose you've described. Am a driver and would've cancelled, collected fee as well.
> 
> Yes, I discriminate. Period. What your Mother in Law needs is non emergency medical transportation. Or a specific service for seniors. You can Google this and see many specific services, for what you're looking for, come up.
> 
> ...


Uber assist drivers are ready to deal with special needs... Some try to exploit drivers with extra duties that would have cost much more via other channels. Just saying, ummv. Just call and vet in advance, and that should keep everyone happy.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Good on you for liking your mother-in-law. (Not sarcasm)


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Anonymhysa said:


> She called me in tears. She had a doctor's appointment she needed to get to, but nobody was able to drive her. She's 72, disabled, uses a walker to get around short distances. She called an Uber, but didn't realize the 5 minute wait limit. She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. I told her that was pretty standard.
> 
> The second driver canceled the trip 5 minutes away. I told her that really could have been anything.
> 
> ...


This sounds like the woman I overheard on a phone call in Starbucks today (I guess technically yesterday). I heard her say something about getting charged a cancellation fee. She really had a lot of difficulty walking, even with the Walker, so I felt kind of bad for her that some driver shuffled her for her disability.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

I no more touch riders nor helping them with loading /unloading their stuff - young or old


Anonymhysa said:


> She called me in tears. She had a doctor's appointment she needed to get to, but nobody was able to drive her. She's 72, disabled, uses a walker to get around short distances. She called an Uber, but didn't realize the 5 minute wait limit. She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. I told her that was pretty standard.
> 
> The second driver canceled the trip 5 minutes away. I told her that really could have been anything.
> 
> ...


First of all there a lot of fake news in this story, i just don't buy it..
Second, most rideshare drivers treat their riders and so called partner companies with much more integrity and respect then vise versa - i mean 'foober criminals and their valuable customers aka paxholes'.
Third your mother in law very unlucky to have such children..,at age 72 disabled person should not ride uber alone..
Lastly, thank you for not using uber again, good for driver community and your mother in law.., your $3-$4 20min pickup and dropoff ride won't be missed.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

I would pay this troll a fair wage to simply continue if he/she possessed the necessary dedication to make that happen.


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

Anonymhysa said:


> She called me in tears. She had a doctor's appointment she needed to get to, but nobody was able to drive her. She's 72, disabled, uses a walker to get around short distances. She called an Uber, but didn't realize the 5 minute wait limit. She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. I told her that was pretty standard.
> 
> The second driver canceled the trip 5 minutes away. I told her that really could have been anything.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a made up story.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

forrest m said:


> This sounds like the woman I overheard on a phone call in Starbucks today (I guess technically yesterday). I heard her say something about getting charged a cancellation fee. She really had a lot of difficulty walking, even with the Walker, so I felt kind of bad for her that some driver shuffled her for her disability.


I think it is important to point out here that it isn't necessarily just the drivers being greedy here. The rider pays say $7 for a short trip, the driver gets $3. The company could easily add a flag for a customer with a disability and then require a ten minute wait time instead and pay the driver an extra $2 for this so that more would be willing to wait. The companies don't do this because they want to keep $4 from the ride versus $2 -- even though they are doing none of the actual work.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> Tell her that Lyft is completely different and she should try that. But set it up so you can order the rides for her, and then you can vet the drivers with a phone call before they get there. Cancel the ones that don't answer and give a heads up to the ones that do. Cancel and repeat til you get a good attitude. You would certainly get it from me.


What?! ? You do realize that a huge number of drivers are on both platforms, right? I love it when someone tells me how Lyft is so much better, not noticing the Uber logos all over my car ?

Two apps that do the same thing. Neither interviews or selects drivers. It's entirely up to the attitude of the person who accepts the ping.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

nozm212 said:


> Sounds like a made up story.


He is a driver and an active member of the forum, so I doubt it's made up, and I do feel sorry for him and the Woman. It's not easy getting older. I'm early sixties and in pretty good health, but the pains are starting to come my way.

That being said, there likely is a bit of embellishment. I say a lot, Uber is not for everyone. When I say that I am mostly speaking to drivers, but it applies to riders as well.

I do a lot of seniors, many with walkers, but having done the "trip through hell" with one, I am dubious when I get one with a lot of mobility issues. Not that I don't like the person, but it presents a good amount of Liability issues that I am not comfortable taking on. And the thought that for my efforts I might end up making a grand total of $3?

It simply is not worth it many times.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Anonymhysa said:


> She called me in tears. She had a doctor's appointment she needed to get to, but nobody was able to drive her. She's 72, disabled, uses a walker to get around short distances. She called an Uber, but didn't realize the 5 minute wait limit. She was having trouble getting out the door, by the time she got to the front walk he was gone. I told her that was pretty standard.
> 
> The second driver canceled the trip 5 minutes away. I told her that really could have been anything.
> 
> ...


Do they have Uber Assist in your city like they do in mine? If so I would suggest that option as it costs the same as a UberX but you will get a driver who is expecting to assist someone elderly.

I will always go out of my way to help our elders. I hope the younger generation will care about me when im old and need a lil help. Those same drivers that cancel on elders are the same people who won't take care of their own parents when the time comes. You just hope their kids will return the favor.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I think it is important to point out here that it isn't necessarily just the drivers being greedy here. The rider pays say $7 for a short trip, the driver gets $3. The company could easily add a flag for a customer with a disability and then require a ten minute wait time instead and pay the driver an extra $2 for this so that more would be willing to wait. The companies don't do this because they want to keep $4 from the ride versus $2 -- even though they are doing none of the actual work.


Agreed!

Just tell us what the job entails and pays before we accept!


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

so i should risk my bad back & end up needing a walker for free? sorry no workers comp, its a cold world, i would of cancelled when she texted back it wasnt an airport run to save her the time but maybe if shw would of chosen an xl she would of gotten better service

i only discriminate on money, now I always grab bags for self interest & have loaded many a scooter, crutches, walkers, strollers & dont mind, but driver was well within his rights to ask for compensation as an "independent contractor"

btw seniors & others on fixed incomes arent supposed to have chauffeur in their budgets



Zaarc said:


> Tell her that Lyft is completely different and she should try that. But set it up so you can order the rides for her, and then you can vet the drivers with a phone call before they get there. Cancel the ones that don't answer and give a heads up to the ones that do. Cancel and repeat til you get a good attitude. You would certainly get it from me.


so put drivers lives in danger & take them offline till you prejudge a good one on top of costing them $1-2 in gas/maintenance for the minutes they spent on your request?

lmao
priceless & you wonder why drivers play the games they do, its all good i mean i screen 90% of riders so if they want to screen me i guess thats fair, but if you cancel & i keep getting the request its game time lol,i have lots of time & apparently you need a ride haha



goneubering said:


> I'm sorry but I can't help you if you refuse to face reality. Short rides are part of this gig.


short rides are part of the gig, short pay, no pay, 1970s pay, doesn't cover my costs pay is NOT & illegal you as a human have human rights, constitutional rights, & independent contractor rights and CAN refuse, cancel, ignore any blank contract trying to coerce you into providing free labor PERIOD

under $8-10 GROSS is human trafficking & ALL those requests should be ignored, cancelled, or 1 starred & unmatched from unless youre a 10 year old paperboy in 1985 or you failed at 3rd grade math












touberornottouber said:


> I think it is important to point out here that it isn't necessarily just the drivers being greedy here. The rider pays say $7 for a short trip, the driver gets $3. The company could easily add a flag for a customer with a disability and then require a ten minute wait time instead and pay the driver an extra $2 for this so that more would be willing to wait. The companies don't do this because they want to keep $4 from the ride versus $2 -- even though they are doing none of the actual work.


$7 was a ny minimum fare in 1995

the cab driver got 100% of it & was not responsible for maintenance, insurance, depreciation....

its 2020 uber Lyft pays less than half of that gross

no ride for you


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> They pay us like crap. I mean in some areas the rides pay $2.50. I've never refused an elderly or handicap person myself but I can see why drivers would leave if someone didn't come out in five minutes. I can also see about not wanting to help a bunch of people with walkers and wheelchairs.
> 
> Yeah, it's not nice. But when you are working 14 hour days and still not paying your rent you can start to get pissed off and jaded about these things. Why should we be doing the jobs of $20 an hour paratransit workers for $3 an hour?
> 
> ...


EVERY old person I've picked up with a walker has tipped. Mostly cash.

Old people in general tip.

I may well have shuffled an old disabled person because I never saw them (I park and don't call unless its surging or I think it may be a long trip), but if they're ready (and most old people don't make me wait like millenials do) trying to charge for loading a walker is something I would never even think of.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

dens said:


> First of all there a lot of fake news in this story, i just don't buy it..


 M'kay.


dens said:


> Second, most rideshare drivers treat their riders and so called partner companies with much more integrity and respect then vise versa - i mean 'foober criminals and their valuable customers aka paxholes'.


Maybe most, but not this guy.


dens said:


> Third your mother in law very unlucky to have such children..,at age 72 disabled person should not ride uber alone..


On this we agree without delving too deeply into family politics.


dens said:


> Lastly, thank you for not using uber again, good for driver community and your mother in law.., your $3-$4 20min pickup and dropoff ride won't be missed.


Well if she thinks it's good for her, sure.
Also, who the hell drives for a random 20 minute pickup? If any of those guys drove for over 10 minutes for a pickup with no surge, which I doubt, then they seriously deserved any perceived inconvenience.

Anyway, she said she got a credit and an assurance that CS is their #1 priority. I didn't want to disillusion her.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Charging to load the walker in the trunk is a violation of the ADA. Yes, she is legally disabled if she is using a walker. No issue with loading in the trunk and unloading it. 

Wait for passenger to get in the vehicle, then take walker to trunk. Upon arrival to destination retrieve walker from trunk and take to the car door closest to passenger. Patiently and happily wait for them to exit vehicle and they will grab the walker and head away from vehicle. Close the door. Then end trip. 

Wow, that is simple human courtesy. Did you charge your kids for diaper changes up front?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

BlueNOX said:


> Did you charge your kids for diaper changes up front?


You mean we're not supposed to?? ?

Seriously, I have never cancelled on a rider because they needed help with their walker, or help getting into or out of my car. I'll probably be needing that same help sometime in the future.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Illini said:


> You mean we're not supposed to?? ?
> 
> Seriously, I have never cancelled on a rider because they needed help with their walker, or help getting into or out of my car. I'll probably be needing that same help sometime in the future.


Yeah, I will probably stop walking before I stop driving.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> Charging to load the walker in the trunk is a violation of the ADA. Yes, she is legally disabled if she is using a walker. No issue with loading in the trunk and unloading it.
> 
> Wait for passenger to get in the vehicle, then take walker to trunk. Upon arrival to destination retrieve walker from trunk and take to the car door closest to passenger. Patiently and happily wait for them to exit vehicle and they will grab the walker and head away from vehicle. Close the door. Then end trip.
> 
> Wow, that is simple human courtesy. Did you charge your kids for diaper changes up front?


I think you are missing something here ( a big something). What does charging kids for diapers up front have to do with running an independent business? We are stolen from by Uber/Lyft constantly, put up with paxoles, put ourselves at security risk in the ghetto, and somehow you are trying to equate our actions regarding passengers with your duties as a parents? Every day I get on here I understand more and more why Uber/Lyft still have drivers and drivers who are willing to work under minimum wage while they profit off of it. wow, wow, wow.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

calls pizza hut gets pizza delivered offers delivery driver $2 cash after not tipping for pizza to give grandma or 10 year old bobby a ride 3 miles away

would never happen in real life face to face

driver would laugh at you, spit on you, or assualt you, & person would never in life look another human in the eye & say heres $2 gross deliver me 3-10 miles

happens 15+ million times a day with uber

lmao

cuz

app



nouberipo said:


> I think you are missing something here ( a big something). What does charging kids for diapers up front have to do with running an independent business? We are stolen from by Uber/Lyft constantly, put up with paxoles, put ourselves at security risk in the ghetto, and somehow you are trying to equate our actions regarding passengers with your duties as a parents? Every day I get on here I understand more and more why Uber/Lyft still have drivers and drivers who are willing to work under minimum wage while they profit off of it. wow, wow, wow.


im not bound by the ada its my property, no one paid me to drive there but i did, i didn't start trip, no one paid me a dime therefore im not bound by anyone on the entire planet till i get the details of my contract & i still have the right to accept the contract or deny it per my 13th amendment right not to work for free & constitutuon supersededs ada

i dont agree with drivers actions but far as im concerned he had every right since hes being treated like an employee without the workers compensation insurance

she dont want to pay her right is to keep summoning drivers till she gets one dumb enough to pull a muscle in his back when his job description is driver not baggage handler a baggage handler is paid minimum wage + tips to handle bags, do you ask your baggage handler for a piggy back ride to your room or through security?

old or not abuse the system expect for it to abuse you, order an XL, because anyone whose ever owned a car knows that $8 minimum fare isnt enough and knows what they are doing. i got 5 on it was a saying before the weed song & it was about gas money, you needed least $5 to ride as teenagers 30 years ago LMAO to act like people dont know they're getting $5 footlongs for $1 is comical that's why none of those type riders tip

if everyone tipped like for pizza my guess is most drivers wouldn't even care about the illegal wages but they dont because they cant afford a chauffeur in the first place, over half the people who use uber lyft do not belong on the platform they will never be able to afford a private driver & tipping is something they have zero clue about because they have zero money

you dont take cabs to school, classes, yoga, shopping, starbuck, bars, clubbing, malls, work on a daily basis unless you're in the 200+K tax bracket & you still don't unless you live in ny

adults own cars always have & always will even if they become magical self driving robots


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

nouberipo said:


> seeing as she is your mother-in-law maybe you should have taken her......a novel idea eh or was it too inconvenient for you.


He's in another state.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> He's in another state.


It's one of the problems with such a mobile society, the kids are often too far away to care for the elderly parents.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> As far as I know, you're NOT required to load anything. You're just not allowed to discriminate based on disability. (or other protected factors) Taxis ARE required to load/unload. It's one of the defining differences between services in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Actually, he's right. The passengers are OUR customers. Uber and Lyft are only a referral service and payment processor.


That's what they SAY.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's what they SAY.


Look at how things are setup. It's the only way things make sense.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> She's in another state.


FIFY ?
You all do what you gotta do to earn your dough. Just please stop and think before you extort old women.


----------

